# LOOKING FOR FEMALE (GIANT) hmpk



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a giant 3.2+inch male. he is metallic silver with some red wash. 

I am looking for a suitable mate for him. preferably a semi-aggressive,
non-passive, blue female (metallic preferable). SHe must be 2+inch. 

I have tried him with females that are about 1inch with no success. 
I am not planning to buy from overseas. I have already checked online and aquabid with no success.

im not looking for advice on how to bred my fish. i am looking for a female giant betta. so any american breeders or perhaps you can help me out here.

Thanks.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your going to be hard pressed to find giants in the US. I don't know of anyone that is working with giants right now and if they are I haven't seen any fry for sale.

I know that CoolBettas has some giant pairs but he hasn't spawned them yet to my knowledge.

2 inches is not giant anyway. That would just be a big female.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have a spawn of blue metallics growing up right now. I'm going to give them another month or two for growth (most of the males are obvious but there's some little guys I'm unsure of). I'll let you know though.

I reccomend this seller, he's got some awesome dragons! I haven't ordered from him yet but I will for my outcross. www.socalbettas.weebly.com


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Your going to be hard pressed to find giants in the US. I don't know of anyone that is working with giants right now and if they are I haven't seen any fry for sale.
> 
> I know that CoolBettas has some giant pairs but he hasn't spawned them yet to my knowledge.
> 
> 2 inches is not giant anyway. That would just be a big female.


yeah true. but being logical here, we can agree that the odds of me finding a giant female is slim. so i may have to settle for a half giant (2in). please note that 2inch is the MINIMUM size.

I have an order pending from coolbettas. ill contact him


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I have a spawn of blue metallics growing up right now. I'm going to give them another month or two for growth (most of the males are obvious but there's some little guys I'm unsure of). I'll let you know though.
> 
> I reccomend this seller, he's got some awesome dragons! I haven't ordered from him yet but I will for my outcross. www.socalbettas.weebly.com


-yeah that socal guy said he doesnt do any more bettas.

as for coolbettas he says he has no more female giants either. im outta luck right now. 

the search continues...........


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm that's weird about SoCal because he's been posting on other forums, I know he recently had all but a few of his females die but I don't think he quit the hobby.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hmm that's weird about SoCal because he's been posting on other forums, I know he recently had all but a few of his females die but I don't think he quit the hobby.


sadly, heres his reply:

I hate to tell you this. But I had to take a break from breeding. If your looking for those colors in hmpk's or hm's. I might know a breed who might have some in stock right now. If not he does have a lot of other ones in stock. You might wanna check with him, his name is Kia (aka CoolBettas). Try sending him a message and see what he got.
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BettaJ said:


> sadly, heres his reply:
> 
> I hate to tell you this. But I had to take a break from breeding. If your looking for those colors in hmpk's or hm's. I might know a breed who might have some in stock right now. If not he does have a lot of other ones in stock. You might wanna check with him, his name is Kia (aka CoolBettas). Try sending him a message and see what he got.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


 I understand now...we've all had to take breaks from the hobby. Hopefully CoolBettas has something for ya!


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I understand now...we've all had to take breaks from the hobby. Hopefully CoolBettas has something for ya!


yeah. he said he's out of females. so i guess im a sitting duck on my giant program.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BettaJ said:


> yeah. he said he's out of females. so i guess im a sitting duck on my giant program.


 You might end up having to import.


----------

